# ritendere-riteso



## entrapta

ritendere-riteso

E' un po' di tempo che in tv nelle pubblicità sulle creme antietà sento usare questo "ritendere", ovale "riteso" etc etc. Questo orrendo neologismo deriva dal francese o cosa?


----------



## dolcenera

io sono solo una straniera percio` non me ne intendo granche`ma da quanto mi dice il mio dizionario cartaceo il nudo _tendere _deriva dal sanscrito


----------



## entrapta

D'accordo tendere...ma perchè "ritendere"... e poi che utilizzo è questo? nel senso di rassodare, levigare...


----------



## dolcenera

stirare le rughe (una seconda volta)? scherzo


----------



## Fra11

ciao, immagino "ritendere" nel senso di restituire alla pelle quella "tensione" che essa perde con il graduale invecchiamento. Di certo la pelle di un bambino appare più "tesa" di quella di una persona anziana. Non sto dicendo che sia bello o brutto, credo che sia solo un modo per provae a sostituire la parola _lift. _E mi sembra pure che esista una crema che abbia nel nome _re-lift_.


----------



## entrapta

Sì ho capito cosa significa ritendere... solo che mi chiedevo della legittimità di coniare un termine così, che tutto sommato sento da poco tempo.


----------



## Fra11

Capisco, si vive purtroppo della necessità di tradurre dall'inglese... Chi ha in mente un'espressione inglese trova che la corrispondente italiana non renda abbastanza l'idea o non sia altrettanto efficace.
E spesso si sorpia l'italiano per "conformarlo" all'inglese.

Nel caso specifico io questo "ritendere" non lo trovo del tutto scandaloso, d'altra parte vedo che a te non piace proprio.


----------



## entrapta

ma...no solo che lo trovo abbastanza inutile... forse userei "disteso"...."ridisteso" magari no... ma questo ritendere mi fa specie.. C'ho fatto caso perché sarà al max un anno che lo sento in tv e piuttosto spesso. Poi la "ritensione" mi fa venire in mente la "ritenzione"


----------



## dolcenera

Credo che Fra possa aver ragione perche` alcuni termini nascono proprio per analogia con le parole straniere (e` una cosa vecchia come il mondo))


----------



## entrapta

mi rendo conto.... è anche vero che ora i neologismi nascono alla velocità della luce.. e poi interrogarsi sull'evoluzione della lingua è naturale credo. Certo non spetta a me decidere se il termine sia accettabile né se mai entrerà a far parte del vocabolario.


----------



## dolcenera

per dare un esempio (non voglio fare la saputella: i nomi in -ista come _barista _o _capitalista _si sono probabilmente formati per analogia con le parole greche quali kitharistes, voc. kitharista, ne avendo preso solo la desinenza;


----------



## Fra11

Con la "ritensione" siamo d'accordo    in effetti "ridisteso" è la parola giusta.
Però diciamo pure che questi non sono proprio dei neologismi - parlo in generale - ma qualcosaltro: io le ritengo delle storpiature belle e buone.
 Però direi a Dolcenera: mica tanto vecchia come il mondo... immaginiamo se nel secolo scorso (beh, intendo l'800) la nostra lingua fosse stata oggetto di un simile bombardamento... oggi cosa avremmo?

vada per il greco, ma oggi i termini italiani vengono semplicemente rimpiazzati da quelli inglesi.

A ogni nuovo ritrovato, tecnica o tecnologia nei più svariati campi viene affibbiato un nome, che è quasi sempre inglese.
Il lessico inglese, data il suo ruolo di lingua intenazionale, è sempre ritenuto _idoneo_ a designare qualcosa di _nuovo_, quello italiano no.
Basterebbe l'_uso _per accorgersi che anche le parole italiane sono elastiche e acquisiscono nuovi significati. 
Al contrario, dato che questo non avviene, le parole italiane perdono sempre più terreno, soppiantate da quelle inglesi.

La Francia tutela la sua lingua....


----------



## marco.cur

Il verbo in questione non mi pare proprio un neologismo. Ritendere: tendere di nuovo (come ha detto dolcenera).


----------



## entrapta

Sì ma a me sembra strano l'utilizzo. E' meglio disteso o ridisteso... Insomma un verbo poco usato e desueto che all'improvviso torna in auge in un contesto simile... mah. Forse è solo un mio problema ci farò l'orecchio


----------



## dolcenera

Ma dai Entrapa, penso che sia anche un problema di molte altre persone che non sono in grado di accettare lo strambo linguaggio della pubblicita`


----------



## stella_maris_74

Da pubblicitaria (copywriter) che fa esattamente questo di mestiere, confermo comunque l'intuizione di entrapta che la scelta di alcuni termini derivi dal fatto che alcuni testi pubblicitari vengono tradotti dall'inglese e dal francese. Le campagne delle grandi multinazionali, infatti, oggi come oggi vengono spesso create nella lingua dei Paese d'origine del marchio e poi affidate ad altre agenzie che ne curano l'adattamento per i vari mercati/Paesi, un po' come succede per i film.
Le case o agenzie "madri" spesso insistono (non potete sapere quanto ) affinché determinati termini vengano mantenuti più simili possibile ai termini scelti per la campagna originaria, dando vita a risultati che possono sembrare alle volte _curiosi _.


----------



## entrapta

Mi pareva, grazie stella per la conferma. Si sente la forzatura in alcuni casi.


----------

